# NFL Trivia Time (discussion and nostalgia welcomed)



## Jaylee (Nov 16, 2019)

Playing for bragging rights. Honor system. No Googling.  

And feel free to wax nostalgic about the NFL from back in the day. Me, I learned the game through the antics of both The Sack Exchange and The Fun Bunch.

So here's the current trivia question:

_*What game represents the greatest comeback in the history of the NFL?*
(Bonus point if you know the date.)_


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 17, 2019)

I googled it...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 17, 2019)

The only game I can think of is Buffalo Bills  against the Houston Oilers in the 80's
I think the Bills at one point were losing 30-3 going into the 2nd half.They roared back to win the game.Its was back up QB,Frank Reich who became the hero of the game


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2019)

Of course it was the Bills-Oilers game  ...  I had to live thru that debacle!!   .. January '93.  ....over and over ....

But then even worse ...  Oilers  disappeared from the NFL altogether after that ...  a few years later.  They ceased to exist!   
I felt sorry for the great players on that team that lost their identity.  
Shocking events all around.


----------



## 911 (Nov 17, 2019)

The only game that comes to mind is the Steelers-Raiders game when Franco Harris caught his pass now nicknamed “The Immaculate Reception.” I’m a Steelers fan, so that’s how I chose that game.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 17, 2019)

The OP is too subjective. The Pats over the Falcons 28-3 could be one for the game was a Super Bowl game. The Bills Oilers game also to be considered. Pass on this thread. Colts over the Chiefs is another game.


----------



## Jaylee (Nov 17, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> The OP is too subjective. The Pats over the Falcons 28-3 could be one for the game was a Super Bowl game. The Bills Oilers game also to be considered. Pass on this thread. Colts over the Chiefs is another game.


There's nothing subjective about the facts.

There's only one game that goes down as the greatest comeback ever, and it's the aforementioned Oilers vs. Bills - January 3, 1993. The Bills came back from a 35-3 pounding, winning the game 41-38 in overtime. And they did it without several of their star players, including their quarterback. It was one of those games that inspires fans, the kind that explains why football is more than a sport to many of us.


----------



## Jaylee (Nov 17, 2019)

911 said:


> The only game that comes to mind is the Steelers-Raiders game when Franco Harris caught his pass now nicknamed “The Immaculate Reception.” I’m a Steelers fan, so that’s how I chose that game.


I was born and raised in Pennsylvania. The Steelers were _everything_ (although I never was a fan of the Terrible Towel crowd).  By the way, this leads to a great trivia question:

_*Which player deflected the ball into Franco's hands?*_


----------



## Jaylee (Nov 17, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> I googled it...



That's okay. (But no bragging rights for you.)


----------



## 911 (Nov 17, 2019)

Jaylee said:


> I was born and raised in Pennsylvania. The Steelers were _everything_ (although I never was a fan of the Terrible Towel crowd).  By the way, this leads to a great trivia question:
> 
> _*Which player deflected the ball into Franco's hands?*_


That ah Tatum. He deserved to be made out a ja after all the crap he did throughout his career.


----------



## 911 (Nov 17, 2019)

I started following the Steelers when I went to a Steelers-Browns game back in 1965-66. They took a beating that day and I felt bad for them, even as a little boy. I thought then that I was going to be a Steelers fan. So, I studied as much as I could, just so I could speak intelligently when the topic would come up. My all time favorite player is tied between; Jack Ham, Jack Lambert, Joe Greene and Lynn Swann, who I met when he was on the campaign trail about 10 years ago. I considered it a privilege to shake his hand. If there was ever a football player that went above and beyond what was expected of him, Lynn Swann is that man and I told him that. I seen him catch passes just an inch or so off the turf. Amazing, to say the least. I am not a groupie or a star gazer, but I believe in giving credit where credit is due.

IMO, Bradshaw was (is) an over-rated quarterback. Without the hands and athleticism of Swann and Stallworth, people would be saying, “Terry who?” And, Mike Webster is probably thee best Center to ever play the game. That team is the very best that the NFL has ever seen. They were complete from offense to defense to kicking.


----------



## Jaylee (Nov 17, 2019)

911 said:


> That ah Tatum. He deserved to be made out a ja after all the crap he did throughout his career.


Feel free to brag.


----------



## Jaylee (Nov 17, 2019)

911 said:


> IMO, Bradshaw was (is) an over-rated quarterback. Without the hands and athleticism of Swann and Stallworth, people would be saying, “Terry who?” And, Mike Webster is probably thee best Center to ever play the game. That team is the very best that the NFL has ever seen. They were complete from offense to defense to kicking.



Yup. Bradshaw was one of those QB's whose rep was created by the talent around him. In my opinion, another one was Jim Kelly.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2019)

Jaylee said:


> I was born and raised in Pennsylvania. The Steelers were _everything_ (although I never was a fan of the Terrible Towel crowd).



Not a fan of  the Steel Curtain?  ...  That was quite a  group of talented guys! ...  'Mean'  Joe,   Jack Ham,  Jack Lambert,  Mel Blount, etc  ......
I really admired the whole lot of them -


----------



## jerry old (Jan 16, 2020)

No, Jim Kelly was a great qb, He had one great receiver, otherwise it was Kelly.  Don't forget the Bills no huddle offense, screwed up the
defense for other teams.
Bradshaw, not sure, as stated above   he had great receivers
As a cowboy fan, hate Steelers, but they were a very, very good team.  If Jackie Smith had not dropped that pass in the end zone, the Super
Bowl would have been different.  (cowboys fans like to think so)

Immaculate Reception:  Saw a clip on Franco Harris.    He was talking to Rooney about that reception.  He asked Rooney:
(Did Tatum or another Raider touch the ball/)
Franco said to Rooney, "You think we should tell them what really happened?' 
Rooney said, "No, us leave it like it is."


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 20, 2020)

My beloved Baltimore Colts were getting whupped by the 49ers 27-7 at halftime.   Dad, my BFF, and I were in attendance at Memorial Stadium.  It was Nov. '58 but felt much colder, more like January.

Then Lennie Moore, Raymond Berry, and a guy named Unitas went to work.  Final score Colts 35, 49ers 27.  All of a sudden it felt warm. 

Next game was for the NFL Championship, 12/23/58.  They still call it the greatest game ever played; the 1st one decided by "Sudden Death."  Colts 23, Giants 17.  Many members of those two teams were enshrined in the NFL Hall of Fame.

So '58 was a hell of a Christmas.  Also got my 1st elec. guitar and amp that Xmas.


----------

